# Whizzer S2's with 120 Gage Spoke question



## BWbiker (Jan 22, 2012)

This came with the Whizzer parts - S2 with 120 Gage spokes, real Whizzer unmarked HD hub. 
Has anyone had an issue running 120g spokes without dimpled rims (recessed for spoke nipples)?
Thanks, Brad

View attachment 38936View attachment 38937


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2012)

dimpled? not sure what you mean


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Whizzer S2's with 120g spokes dimpled*

Patrick - Like Worksman and from what I have read Schwinn factory 120g rims. I am not certain of this having seen in a forum somewhere.....


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2012)

I use non dimpled rims. They work fine. I was just thinking about using a set of S-2s to put on a whizzer. I have a few that need some work so I wouldnt mind drilling them out and painting them up.


----------

